# BNR just released a turbo upgrade but no one’s posted about it here 😔



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

I just ordered one but im tuned with Trifecta. So fingers crossed it still works well


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Do you follow their performance facebook page? Lots of charts and insider info there from Jerry the owner.


----------



## therealsunson (Jul 14, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Do you follow their performance facebook page? Lots of charts and insider info there from Jerry the owner.


I do but but I haven’t seen anything strictly on LE2 turbo upgrade charts


----------



## therealsunson (Jul 14, 2021)

AlaskaCruze’n said:


> I just ordered one but im tuned with Trifecta. So fingers crossed it still works well


would love to see a follow up post on that turbo!


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

therealsunson said:


> would love to see a follow up post on that turbo!


Heres a video of what it sounds like








My 2019 Cruze







youtube.com


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

AlaskaCruze’n said:


> Heres a video of what it sounds like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you done any engine mods to account for the larger turbo, or still running stock internals under the hood? I am looking to do a turbo upgrade and looking at either the BNR TD025R or the TurboBay FTW-GEN2XR but hesitant cuz I don't wanna hurt the lil engine lol. I've got a few BNR mods (intake manifold spacer, throttle body spacer, wastegate actuator, and HPRV) plus a K&N intake and Magnaflow exhaust installed, currently pushing ~20lb of boost at load on the stock internals with a Trifecta tune.


----------



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a few BNR bolt ons nothing crazy


----------

